# What's this plant?



## Leone1 (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi sorry to ask this but does anyone know what this plant is? 

Decided to put some plants in, but my husband got this one last week because it looked good and did not ask what it was. And now I think it's dying as the leaves keep coming off. 

The tank does no have a light and is heated to 26'c 

Thanks


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

take it out and toss it...it is not an aquatic plant..
if your tank does not have lighting do not try to keep plants as they need light to survive.


----------



## DarwinAhoy (Mar 13, 2013)

I agree. This is a species of Selaginella, and is not aquatic. The tank also does not seem suitable for live plants.


----------



## Leone1 (Jun 2, 2013)

What sort of lighting is required? 

Does it have to be uv or can it just be a light? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leone1 (Jun 2, 2013)

Went and asked the store the name of the plant 

Wait for it - Selaginella wildenowii

From the research I've done online and what you have said its not a aquatic plant. Just great. 

But on a plus side I'm learning, going to order some lights and got a java fern the other day and tided it to an ornament. Time to find an another plant and take this one out, shame it does look nice. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

